# ID Help - J.C. Higgins Model and Serial Numbers



## Land O' Aches (Dec 2, 2011)

stamping reads:

MOS - L
MOD 502 219
112491

Comrades:

Today I received my latest restoration project, a 1947 (I think) J.C. Higgins bike. According to my research, it should be a Murray built (MOS) in 1947 (L). MOD 502 means it was built for Sears, but the '219' is a mystery to me. I've googled images 'til my eyes crossed and I have not found a tank exactly like this one. 

Based on the attached photos, can anyone dial in the ID a little tighter? Thanks!

Lando


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello Seattle!

Your decoding is correct as far as you have taken it. The 219 is the bicycle model number which Sears used to differentiate the different models in their lineup between the late thirties and the mid fifties.

The model number is somewhat independent of the other numbers and was in some cases used for more than one year if a specific model stayed in production that long. It also appears that some models were supplied by more than one manufacturer so, for example, there could be both MOD 501 123 and MOD 502 123 bicycles out there that in Sear’s eyes were the same model but will have strong manufacturing differences that a collector will readily note.

Unfortunately, the only way to study these model numbers it to have access to information that was not published in the consumer catalogs. I have seen portions of this information in collections but it is not readily available in the public domain. One of my many projects is to document this information as it becomes available to try to chart the models so this information will be more readily available... but it will take time.

Back to your bike, while it shows its age it looks to be entirely complete and correct as it sits. It corresponds to the 1947 catalog listing for the J.C. Higgins Standard Equipped Model in specification and paint. The top offering for that year only differed in lighting equipment and the paint scheme as these 1947 bikes were built before the onslaught of glitz that overtook the Higgins line later. The tank you have is the standard early postwar flute-edged tank that Murray used on the bicycle they produced until about 1950.

Now that only the model numbers are left to decode, it is apparent that any J.C. Higgins frame _can_ be decoded to show its year and original specification. This bike is a great restoration opportunity because everything you need to know about it is present. Starting with just a bare frame the problem is that until the model code for the frame is decoded, it could easily be built incorrectly which would effect its value later when all the codes have been broken.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Dec 2, 2011)

*Thanks for the information!*

Phil:

Thanks for the information! I see Memory Lane has some J.C. Higgins literature from the era, hopefully it will be detailed enough to correctly complete the graphics. 

Lando


----------

